# koyaan's equipment



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Outlaw 990
Outlaw 770
Polk RT2000s (front)
Polk CS 650 (center)
Polk XS 650s (side)
Polk RT800s(rear)
subs:
Outlaw LFM-1EX
Hsu VTF-1
12" Velodyne
Oppo BDP83-SE
Magnavox DVR/DVDR
Sony DVD megachangers (2)
Sony CD megachangers (2)
Monster powercenters (2)
Grant Fidelity B-283 MKII
JVC turntable


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

koyaan said:


> Marantz 7701
> Outlaw 770
> Polk RT2000s (front)
> Polk CS 650 (center)
> ...


Sony 7200 ( for 3D Blu-rays)


----------

